# Parole Officer Jeffrey Woolson



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]




















[/TD][TD]Parole Officer Jeffrey Woolson 
*New York State Division of Parole
New York*
End of Watch: Thursday, March 19, 2009
Biographical Info
*Age:* 41
*Tour of Duty:* 18 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Thursday, March 19, 2009
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Parole Officer Jeffery Woolson was killed in an on-duty vehicle accident in Oswego County.

Officer Woolson was traveling to an assignment on County Route 11 in the town of Monroe when he lost control of his vehicle on the icy road. The vehicle left the road and struck a tree, killing Officer Woolson.

Parole Officer Woolson had served with the New York State Division of Parole for four years and had previously served for fourteen years with the Oswego County Probation Department.
Agency Contact Information
New York State Division of Parole
97 Central Avenue
Albany, NY 12206

Phone: (518) 473-9400

_*Please contact the New York State Division of Parole for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## Lights-Out! (Sep 29, 2008)




----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Rest in Peace


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

Rest in Peace Parole Officer Woolson


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

Rest in Peace Parole Officer Woolson


----------

